# 540d xdrive Owners? Feedback?



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

listerone said:


> I read somewhere (here,perhaps?) that only about 75 540d units were sent to the US.


Where did you read that? Does not seem plausible to me given how many I saw on dealer lots a year or so ago and even a couple of months ago East Bay BMW still had 3 new ones (now gone) and I think I saw Concord BMW had one new one left a week or two ago. Unless all the d's came to SF Bay area dealers, there is no possible way 75 is the number.

Stalking for the just right one on CPO. They were not really dealing on the new ones and the equipment / color combo was blah...


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2016)

I really really hate bmw's engine designation in the usa, they lie so bad. 540d in usa is 261 hp, and not 320 like Europe gets. Just like the F 35d being single turbo, basically a 30d in europe.


----------



## jck66 (Nov 28, 2017)

Same case for the F10 535d - really it's a 530d in Europe. I am guessing that the nomenclature was changed to better match the numbers in the gasser 6-cylinder cars (i.e. 535i and 535d, 540i and 540d, 740i and 740d). Of course, the gasoline engine nomenclature is pretty silly as well.


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2016)

But for example the 540i is 335hp while the 40d is 261. 35i used to be 300hp.pfft

No 535i, but the 530i (2 liter!) is 248hp, closer to the 40d hp.

I can't even find a 335i spec anymore. They're just reselling the engines one step up here for the same or higher price. 

Id guess the 540d is single turbo like euro 30d and our previous F 35d's.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

robnitro said:


> But for example the 540i is 335hp while the 40d is 261. 35i used to be 300hp.pfft
> 
> No 535i, but the 530i (2 liter!) is 248hp, closer to the 40d hp.
> 
> ...


Europeans probably know that a diesel with less horsepower has much more torque than the "same displacement" gasser. Rarely does anyone drive like they do to make full benefit of horsepower, but torque has advantages in normal and usual driving.

Perhaps BMW feels that in Americans' eyes, the 535d is close to equivalent to the 535i and definitely not inferior.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Pierre Louis said:


> Europeans probably know that a diesel with less horsepower has much more torque than the "same displacement" gasser. Rarely does anyone drive like they do to make full benefit of horsepower, but torque has advantages in normal and usual driving.
> 
> Perhaps BMW feels that in Americans' eyes, the 535d is close to equivalent to the 535i and definitely not inferior.


What PL said. The old phrase "people buy horsepower but drive TORQUE" says it all.

IIRC a 2014 535i has a 0.1 sec faster 0-60 time than a 2014 535d according to BMW's published specs. The 1/4 mile numbers are similar. How the two cars drive are different though. Both cars have 8-spd automatics. The 0-60 and 1/4 mile numbers really only matter when drag racing and don't tell the whole story and we don't drive that way normally.

I have driven a 535i as a loaner car for a day while my 535d was in for service. I was able to drive the i in a mixture of city and highway conditions on roads that I drive my d on every day. It was a good opportunity to test how the i drives compared to my d. I drive my d in Sport mode and I also drove the i in Sport mode.

With the i, the slightest application of power always required a downshift to find some torque, whereas the d was better at holding the gear it was in and already in the torque sweet spot and just drove the diesel's torque. When pushed, the i required no less than 2 downshifts and crazy high RPMs to find some torque whereas the d only required a single downshift. Under changing driving conditions, the i had to change gears constantly and was all over the place regarding what gear it wanted to be in. The d was overall better at holding the gear it was in and driving the diesel's torque and didn't need to downshift as much.

While both cars got the same job done, the i was a lot busier in the process and used a LOT more fuel (gasoline). The d overall had better driveability even though I wasn't trying to win any drag races. While I like to drive spiritedly and drive my cars like I stole them, overall driveability under real world driving conditions is more important to me than winning drag races. The diesel's weapons grade TORQUE is addictive too. The better fuel economy compared to the gassers comes as a bonus.

I had fun with the 535i loaner car but at the end of the day I was glad to get back into my 535d again.

I expect 540d owners will have similar experiences to report. The diesel's weapons grade torque sure is addictive.

Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

+1 Buy horsepower, drive torque.

I was happy with my 90 hp ALH TDI for a long time, and this X5 35d has big shoes to fill.


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

FredoinSF said:


> Stalking for the just right one on CPO. They were not really dealing on the new ones and the equipment / color combo was blah...


Price is not really a factor for a car like this, nice pass on blah equipment and color combo. 
I'd have to believe there are more than 75 around. I'd guess closer to 300..


----------



## jck66 (Nov 28, 2017)

robnitro said:


> But for example the 540i is 335hp while the 40d is 261. 35i used to be 300hp.pfft
> 
> No 535i, but the 530i (2 liter!) is 248hp, closer to the 40d hp.
> 
> ...


As others have pointed out, look at the torque number more than the HP. In 2014 the 535i had 299 lb-ft and the 535d had 413 lb-ft. That's what you're feeling when you drive most of the time.

For 2018 model year these were 332 and 457 lb-ft for the 540i and 540d respectively.

Yes probably single turbo. Those of us on the board who are longtime diesel enthusiasts have long lamented the Germans' lack of diesel offerings here in North America (I'm referring to VW primarily but BMW fits the mold as well).


----------



## Tranquility255 (Jan 15, 2017)

I’m one of the lucky 75. Was planning on returning it at lease end for another d but different build, now I’m DEFINITELY going to buy it out. Not letting go of this torque monster!


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Tranquility255 said:


> I'm one of the lucky 75. Was planning on returning it at lease end for another d but different build, now I'm DEFINITELY going to buy it out. Not letting go of this torque monster!


* DROOL *


The Weapons Grade TORQUE is addictive. The better fuel economy compared to the gassers comes as a bonus. 

I am not letting go of my 2012 X5 35d at only 220k miles and my 2014 535dx at 127k miles. 

Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## 540dieselguy (Jun 2, 2019)

*Diesel addict*

Own two of the same diesels, a 2017 X5 D xdrive and a 2018 540 D M sport with 11K and 5K miles on them respectively. The 540 is finally breaking in. Its power was awesome when I test drove one but as it breaks in its made the case for the best car I've owned. Disappointed BMW has discontinued these fine diesels. Encouraging to see you have 220,000 miles on your X5 D. These two just might be my last.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

540dieselguy said:


> Own two of the same diesels, a 2017 X5 D xdrive and a 2018 540 D M sport with 11K and 5K miles on them respectively. The 540 is finally breaking in. Its power was awesome when I test drove one but as it breaks in its made the case for the best car I've owned. Disappointed BMW has discontinued these fine diesels. Encouraging to see you have 220,000 miles on your X5 D. These two just might be my last.


 It only gets better as the miles accumulate. It will be a long time before both of your Ds are fully broken in. There is an initial break-in that occurs during the first 5k-10k miles followed by a longer and slower break-in process that occurs over the next 60k-100k miles. Your D engines won't be fully broken in until they have around 100k miles on them.

Do not baby them by driving "gently" all the time because that interferes with the break-in process. Regularly get on the power and use it. Drive it like it's the Autobahn burner that it is. "Drive it like you stole it" applies. It is a rule that applies for the life of the car.

1. Use only the best diesel fuel you can find in your area.
2. Drive the P!$$ out of it.
3. Repeat steps 1 and 2.

Good luck.

Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## 540dieselguy (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks for the response. I've noticed now that I have 12,000 on the X5 that is developed more power. The mileage is so so. Averaging 75mph I managed to squeak out 30-32mpg. Its a heavy SUV with x drive so.... absolutely no regrets. Gotta work on breaking in the 540D now. Tough job but I'm up for it.


----------



## 540dieselguy (Jun 2, 2019)

*540 D compute update*

The car has been misfiring ever so slightly while cold and most noticeable at low speed. I went in for a map update and mentioned this as well. They did an update that turned this car around. No misfire and shifting is incredibly smooth now. If any of you with a new 540 D are having this issue there is a fix for it. They will likely need the car overnight though. This is the most amazing car I'v ever owned. Zero regrets.


----------



## 540dieselguy (Jun 2, 2019)

Problem fixed with a computer refresh. Runs even better now. Holds gears a bit longer giving more instant response to peddle pressure. Mileage improved too.


----------

